# Butchered by a bodyshop... Nissan 350Z Enhancement



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The owner of this car originally came to see me a few weeks ago, a few days after parts of his car had been resprayed, concerned at the severity of the swirling and hologramming present on his 'fresh out of the bodyshop' paint! It was a pretty bright day, and I could see it was in a bit of a state - usual holograms, buffer trails that most bodyshops seem to churn out!

After re-arranging a few times, I finally got a chance to do what I could with it today, with the main aim being to remove the severe buffer trails and restore some of the original lustre to the lovely black paint.

So, on to the detail... a few befores:


DSC00566 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00568 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00569 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00570 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00571 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00572 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, wheels, tyres and arches first:


DSC00577 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00578 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00580 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00581 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then, a quick snow foam using Auto Smart Duet:


DSC00584 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00585 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00587 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, I washed with GTechniq G-Wash (love this stuff, we need bigger bottles Rob!) and a CarPro Mitt, which was simply superb to use. Pricey yes, bit extremely well constructed and a great size, without feeling heavy when loaded with water like a lot of the larger mitts...


DSC00589 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed... looking fresher already 


DSC00590 by RussZS, on Flickr

Moved inside, ready for claying...


DSC00591 by RussZS, on Flickr

I used AF Glide and the new Bilt Hamber Medium Clay:


DSC00592 by RussZS, on Flickr

BH have really created the perfect clay with this one IMO, great bite to it and perfect consistency! The price is perfect too, so I see me using little else moving forward...

The Z was then dried, ready for polishing:


DSC00593 by RussZS, on Flickr

It looks great at this stage... who would have known what horrors were hidden...


DSC00594 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00595 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00597 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00598 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00602 by RussZS, on Flickr

You get the idea... the WHOLE car was this bad!!!

To make matters worse, the paint readings...

Roof:


DSC00610 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bonnet...


DSC00611 by RussZS, on Flickr

The whole car was reading below 100, which isn't unusual for Japanese cars, but the lower readings were certainly areas where caution would be required.

After testing about 12 combinations, on different panels, I finally settled on Megs 205 via Rotary on a Megs black finishing pad. Anything 'heavier' and it would leave its own marks, this paint was SOFT...

Now, I only had this car for 8 hours or so, so had to do the best I could with the time I had, so it isn't perfect, but is certainly a LOT better...


DSC00608 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00616 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00617 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00618 by RussZS, on Flickr

As I was going round the car, I was finding that the original defects had been hiding some very severe swirling, pad marks from compounding and RDS's. Given the thickness of the paint and time constraints I decided to leave these for today, and instead concentrate on restoring the gloss and lustre back to the paint:


DSC00623 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00624 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00627 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00628 by RussZS, on Flickr

One side completed...


DSC00644 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00645 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear bumper before:


DSC00658 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00660 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00655 by RussZS, on Flickr

Deeper stuff remained...


DSC00662 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished with:

- Auto Finesse Gloss on the tyres
- Auto Finesse Crystal on the glass
- CG NLTG on plastics
- Auto Finesse Tough Coat on the paintwork

Some afters...


DSC00663 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00667 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00671 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00672 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00675 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00678 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00679 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00680 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00681 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00684 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00689 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00692 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00694 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00700 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'd like to say a HUGE thanks to [email protected] for the use of his detailing studio today and also for giving me a hand and some advice on this challenging car - top bloke!

Thanks for reading!


DSC00701 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Russ

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work, I get the feeling your loving your new camera


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Not perfect? Looks pretty dam close to me. Awesome results in such a short time.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome awesome work Russ. 34 people viewing this thread! what did you use as wheel cleaner? i'm also a huge fan of the meguiars bottles


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> awesome awesome work Russ. 34 people viewing this thread! what did you use as wheel cleaner? i'm also a huge fan of the meguiars bottles


The last of my old recipe Smart Wheels mate 

and thanks :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Spot on Russ, so how do you rate g wash over lather?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What a mess they left that nice motor in , have to agree Russ used the BH Med clay on mini at weekend and was amazed at what it removed without marring and also was cold day but had hot water at hand to soften. Great detail and fantastic transformation on the black paint, what did you use on the wheels Russ as need new wheel cleaner was wondering about AS Smart Wheels, have an AS rep giving me a call so looking to try some of the new G101 etc, thanks for sharing


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Spot on Russ, so how do you rate g wash over lather?


Toughie... purely on value, I'd have to give Lather the nod, and would be my choice on a waxed finish. I'm using C2 a bit more now and will get into C1 too, so would prefer to keep to the 'system' for those cars.

Both are very good, great lubricity and lots of suds


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

good write up russ, your getting very busy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> What a mess they left that nice motor in , have to agree Russ used the BH Med clay on mini at weekend and was amazed at what it removed without marring and also was cold day but had hot water at hand to soften. Great detail and fantastic transformation on the black paint, what did you use on the wheels Russ as need new wheel cleaner was wondering about AS Smart Wheels, have an AS rep giving me a call so looking to try some of the new G101 etc, thanks for sharing


The new (brown in colour) Smart Wheels is a superb wheel cleaner, it's a huge improvement on the old one - it cleans better and foams up a little more, so I'd recommend without hesitation.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tom_watts said:


> good write up russ, your getting very busy


Yeah.. eating into my Annual Leave now... not good!

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Fantastic job Russ, If that didn`t make a customer satisfied nothing will, :thumb:


----------



## Mint FRST (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor work from the bodyshop, hope they are covering your costs from putting their shody work 'right'?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mint FRST said:


> Poor work from the bodyshop, hope they are covering your costs from putting their shody work 'right'?


I don't think so... they claimed the finish was fine.... :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I don't think so... they claimed the finish was fine.... :doublesho


:lol:

Classic bodyshop response (Not all are the same so this is not a generalisation)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

RussZS said:


> The new (brown in colour) Smart Wheels is a superb wheel cleaner, it's a huge improvement on the old one - it cleans better and foams up a little more, so I'd recommend without hesitation.


Sold, that's me getting a 5l asap.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Think I'll have to invest in g wash to test it out, we're do you get the new bilt hamber clay?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Think I'll have to invest in g wash to test it out, we're do you get the new bilt hamber clay?


Alex @ EliteCarCare mate... he does both 

Bilt Hamber Clay

G-Wash


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up Russ, looks mega glossy in the after polish pics! New camera certainly worth the investment for you there!

Also, i was getting to the last of my 5L of Bilberry i bought a while back and was after a new wheel cleaner for pretty grimy wheels. Looks as if the new smart wheels is the one to go for?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I Like 

Great work
Pukka motor

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Great write up Russ, looks mega glossy in the after polish pics! New camera certainly worth the investment for you there!
> 
> Also, i was getting to the last of my 5L of Bilberry i bought a while back and was after a new wheel cleaner for pretty grimy wheels. Looks as if the new smart wheels is the one to go for?


I'd certainly say so yes. I like Espuma Revolution too though, but it's easier for me to just meet my AS rep.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

nice work russ :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, love the shape of these cars and u certainly brought it back to life


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

russ :wall: did you have to post this tonight!! 

Im getting my car back from the bodyshop tomorrow after the deer accident.. they phoned tonight asking me to pick it up at 5pm.. it was dark so they got told to jog on as i was a very awkward customer on drop off and I feel they were hoping to get it shifted and signed off in the dark to fob me off..
afaik its the same paint as these 350z's... (and im worrying theyve been washing and polishing it against my instructions)

lol apart from that.. great work on a lovely car russ.
:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome write up as usual ma man.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

great job as always :thumb: now owner need to take car to body shop to show them how good finish should look like


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work Russ :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent work and a great write-up (as usual).


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Russ:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work bud. Some good results in a fairly short time, recognising you're not going to get out the real deep stuff. My car could do with one of these :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciate the kind words


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

It may not have been the body shop that did most of the damage. That paint looks like most typical black 350z. Even if you take care its very very hard to not get damaged paintwork through normal use due to the paint being so soft.

Most black 350z I know look similar when you shine a light at it.

Mine doesn't look far from that and has been looked after fairly well.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good choice with the Megs 205, have many successful enhancements with this polish, leaves a great finish and on the softer lacquer it's one if the better options 

I may be biased but I do find the Aquartz wash mitt fairly heavy like the Woolies Fist 

Nice final result....:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

top work mate,looks great


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Great detail once again, Russ.

I've always liked these cars but I would never be able to run it as its a 3.5l and combined mpg is around the 22 mark (which is the lower than my old Scooby). Nice car though.:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> russ :wall: did you have to post this tonight!!
> 
> Im getting my car back from the bodyshop tomorrow after the deer accident.. they phoned tonight asking me to pick it up at 5pm.. it was dark so they got told to jog on as i was a very awkward customer on drop off and I feel they were hoping to get it shifted and signed off in the dark to fob me off..
> afaik its the same paint as these 350z's... (and im worrying theyve been washing and polishing it against my instructions)
> ...


I'm rather worried about your car mate, especially who was repairing it. Can't believe you didn't bring it to me. 

Amazing work on that one Russ. Some of your best 50/50's easily.

I'm no longer loving NLTG really is washing off in the rain these days, such a shame as it's actually the best at what it does just runs off too easily.

Nano express is my new but expensive favourite. Hidden talent it has.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice save mate! the '' bodyshop '' in question should be ashamed.


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work, love black cars


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top job mate!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Russ can you give me details of the Mitt? Link? 

Cheers mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sargent said:


> Russ can you give me details of the Mitt? Link?
> 
> Cheers mate.


Here you go mate:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-swirl-free-wool-wash-mitt.php?manufacturers_id=66


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> I'm rather worried about your car mate, especially who was repairing it. Can't believe you didn't bring it to me.
> 
> Amazing work on that one Russ. Some of your best 50/50's easily.
> 
> ...


I may give some Nano Express a try then. Have you tried Revive? I guess the advantage of NE is that if you get some on the paint... it doesn't matter! 

Thanks for your kind words too, appreciated


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work Russ, nice 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Work Russ.:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW nice work mate.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I may give some Nano Express a try then. Have you tried Revive? I guess the advantage of NE is that if you get some on the paint... it doesn't matter!
> 
> Thanks for your kind words too, appreciated


I haven't mate it looks fantastic and I was surprised you weren't using it but I know some people had issues on plastuc or rubber can't remember.

NE beads and darkens very very well imo. Great trade secret although not cheap.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Great turn around considering how long you had the car for. Shocking what some bodyshops will turn out!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning looking work as always mate, great correction work in the short timeframe :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciate the feedback 

Russ.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice save, Russ, but bare in mind that #205 can do a lot of filling; even worse then 3m FCP in some cases.

I hate soft paints


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Porta said:


> Nice save, Russ, but bare in mind that #205 can do a lot of filling; even worse then 3m FCP in some cases.
> 
> I hate soft paints


Thanks Porta 

I did forget to mention, crucially, that I did an IPA wipedown to help check actual correction.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Porta
> 
> I did forget to mention, crucially, that I did an IPA wipedown to help check actual correction.


IPA is not enough; a panel wipe or paint thinner will reveal the true condition of the paint. I did a BMW M5 last weekend and I also used #205 and no IPA wipedown - just straight to wax


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fair point, I'll invest in some panel wipes ASAP then


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Much improved Russ!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work as always! I'm guessing thats your new shiny workshop too!!

Where is the guided tour?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work there, I guess considering the Body shop prep, paint, flat then finish all with a strict cost and time scale, having buffer trails and holograms for some customers isnt the main concern.

However i remember the last time i picked up the freelander after one section had been repainted and i couldnt see the sun at all in the reflection!!!! Dont know how some can sleep at night lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..now looks fantastic..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Top Effort !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

adlem said:


> Much improved Russ!





MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work :thumb:





craigblues said:


> Nice work as always! I'm guessing thats your new shiny workshop too!!
> 
> Where is the guided tour?





PaulN said:


> Smashing work there, I guess considering the Body shop prep, paint, flat then finish all with a strict cost and time scale, having buffer trails and holograms for some customers isnt the main concern.
> 
> However i remember the last time i picked up the freelander after one section had been repainted and i couldnt see the sun at all in the reflection!!!! Dont know how some can sleep at night lol
> 
> ...





tonyy said:


> Great work..now looks fantastic..





JJ_ said:


> Top Effort !


Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Faaaaaaaaantastic work Russ :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

loving the grey scale photo's :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there russ. Quick q though. How come some of your posts are in the studio and some in the showroom?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

s3 rav said:


> Great work there russ. Quick q though. How come some of your posts are in the studio and some in the showroom?


I guess I see The Studio for 'special' work that I've done - so things like Winter Protections and Enhancements I'll put into The Showroom normally.

Russ.


----------

